# Future Synthesizer Workstation



## snowleopard (Apr 29, 2010)

Ever since the Apple iPad was released, and Spectrasonics announced their Omni app for the iPhone was now an iPad app, I got to thinking, wouldn't it be an ultimate synth workstation to have a hardware keyboard, with three or four iPad like touch screens built into it? And these iPad screens of course would control whatever synth had editors programmed for it. As an example, imagine these are all touch-screen, just like the iPad: 

http://s641.photobucket.com/albums/uu13 ... rsynth.jpg

I mean, if you didn't need Wifi, 3G, or anything else, and it was just a touch screen, how much could something like this cost? Think about the benefits. Instead of having to drag your mouse around on the screen to program your plug-in, you could use both hands on a touch screen.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 30, 2010)

To me a standard computer has always been the best interface, and due to the economy of scale it's going to be the best value. Workstations are good for live performance, but then you don't need all those touchscreens.

I also think the keyboard and mouse work better than anything else for most things. There are exceptions, of course, but I don't think there's a better wheel.

Sorry to sound so negative!


----------



## spectrum (Apr 30, 2010)

Using a mouse in Live performance is horrible!

The experience of touching and creating with an analog synth with lots of knobs and switches is still vastly superior to the experience of using software synths...there a connection with hardware that's just missing with software instruments, because of the lack of touch.

Workstations for live performance is really limiting compared to what you can do sonically now with software instruments. So the touchscreen stuff is very exciting and holds a lot of potential of bridging this key gap.

Stay tuned.


----------



## snowleopard (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Eric. Agree completely, which is why I "designed" this future synth. 

I patiently wait...


----------



## José Herring (May 2, 2010)

Great idea. I'd love to have a bunch of soft sythns in a dedicated keyboard with touch screens. If you included in the hardware a really good DA converter and there were at least 8 outputs and the ability to add additional software apps it would be cool. Also a few more assignable sliders at least 8 of them.

Are you designing this?


----------



## spectrum (May 2, 2010)

jose, you pretty much described the Open Labs stuff that's already out actually.


----------



## José Herring (May 2, 2010)

Cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## chimuelo (May 2, 2010)

Touch Screens, QWERTY, & Mice..............................Those Dogs Won't Hunt.
Try moving a knob on a Neko.
Then imagine with overhead PAR Lamps, ACL Lighting and Specials glaring................No Way Jose.
Sure they are cute and pretty, but impractical, expensive, and for non stage use, that's for sure.
If there was a Jazz Mutant w/ OSC and a 48" Screen, the inherent problems from size might be overcome, but then there's that glare...........

Get a MIDI Solutions F8.
Buy 2 Expression Pedals, 2 Sustain Pedals, and 4 Footswitches.
Use the footswitches for note on/off keyswitched articulations.
Add a controller that has the action you prefer, add a Ribbon controller, and a Doepfer Fader Bank.
All of this can be stationed 30 feet away from a screen and you can stop breastfeeding with the LCD.

The above controllers cost 1100 USD for the components.
Since it's not an all in one design you won't be embarrassed if one component fails.
An all in one design is dangerous and impractical IMHO.
And worst of all it's expensive, but your friends are sure to be impressed. well until they actually move a knob and see it skip to maximum out of nowhere....
All of the blinking lights and pictures of old hardware do look cool though.

I suppose I am sick but I practiced Classical music in the dark with a silent/blinking metronome in College, and I also enjoy never touching a mouse, or even looking at a screen while I record or perform.
I do have a 19" LCD 30 feet away, and only when I am checking my sends will I glance over at the 10 x 12" METERs I use for monitoring.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 2, 2010)

To be clear, I wasn't suggesting a mouse for live performance. And while I don't play keyboards live (unless they need to clear the room  ), I just don't think I'd want a workstation with four touchscreens for live performance.

The Open Labs instruments have a lot of buttons and knobs in addition to the screen.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 2, 2010)

I'm so into hardware these days! I love the playfulness, the connection that one feels with the changes in the sound. I hope the iPad will bring me a bit of that.

Speaking of interfaces that are touch-sensitive, have any of you tried iHolophone for the iPhone? Very interesting concept.


----------



## chimuelo (May 4, 2010)

Reaper for iPad works pretty well.
It's for guys who just want to record quickly with ease and can perform well enough that they don't need all of the bloated coffee making features.


----------



## spectrum (May 4, 2010)

What is that?

Doesn't look like an iPad and it's not available in the App store or show up in a Google search.

Where did you hear about it?


----------



## José Herring (May 4, 2010)

spectrum @ Tue May 04 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Doesn't look like an iPad and it's not available in the App store or show up in a Google search.
> 
> Where did you hear about it?



Looks like a prop from Star Trek NG.


----------



## chimuelo (May 6, 2010)

It's a Trichorder that I got from Leonard Nimoy at a Trekkie convention in Vegas last year.
It's also a real cool custom skin.
I am really into SDK's and custom apps. I tend to avoid genericism that way.


----------



## Narval (May 6, 2010)

Tricorder, cool! Although I'd be more interested in a replicator. One of these and I'll never need to work again.


----------



## snowleopard (May 7, 2010)

A replicator would be cool, but I'd like to have my own Holodeck:


----------

